# Muzzleloader deer/le elk opener for 2015?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm aware that the general season ml deer and le ml elk is always the last Wednesday of the month. I was looking at the 2015 calendar and the 30th of September falls on a Wednesday. If this ml hunt starts on this date it would overlap the general season spike and open bull hunts which always starts the first Saturday of October. Will they open the ml hunts on the 30th or maybe on the 23rd instead next year? Any ideas? If they open the ml le elk hunt on the 23rd next year, then it could be a good year to draw that hunt, you know cuz of the autumnal equinox and all that jazz, if you subscribe to that theory.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I can't see them going that late. I bet it's on the 23rd. Good question though, we will have to see!?!?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought it was the 4th Wednesday; not the last Wednesday. In most years, the 4th Wednesday is the last Wednesday, but not next year.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been thinking all year that this year would be better for ml elk than the rifle as far as timing goes.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My bet is that they schedule the deer hunt on the Saturday closest to the 20th of October and then fit all the other hunts in around it. So next year that will be on the 17th and the elk hunt would be 2 weeks prior on the 3rd. That would put the muzzleloader hunts Sept 23-Oct 1.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Would almost be willing to bet the farm it is the 23, not the 30.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dates should all be the same as 2009, that year the muzzleloader season was Sept 23 - Oct 1.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> Dates should all be the same as 2009, that year the muzzleloader season was Sept 23 - Oct 1.


Looks like the 23rd it is, then.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have been thinking all year that this year would be better for ml elk than the rifle as far as timing goes.


Rifle starts on the 13th, muzzleloader starts on the 24th, so yeah, maybe you are right. Next year the rifle hunt starts on the 12, and the muzzleloader hunt starts (pretty sure from comments posted in this thread) on the 23rd. With 17 points I don't have quite enough yet for rifle on Beaver or Monroe, but I likely have enough for muzzleloader on both units. Looks like the muzzleloader hunt had a 100% success rate the last two years in a row on Monroe. OH BOY!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Rifle starts on the 13th, muzzleloader starts on the 24th, so yeah, maybe you are right. Next year the rifle hunt starts on the 12, and the muzzleloader hunt starts (pretty sure from comments posted in this thread) on the 23rd. With 17 points I don't have quite enough yet for rifle on Beaver or Monroe, but I likely have enough for muzzleloader on both units. Looks like the muzzleloader hunt had a 100% success rate the last two years in a row on Monroe. OH BOY!


unless I steal one of those tags with 18 points !! haha
I thought for sure I was going to be hunting Monroe muzzleloader this year. 17 points wasn't enough. I have terrible luck


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, that's a bummer. I would have thought that was enough as well. I have 13 and with the earlier start date I may look at burning my points on a muzzy tag. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

17 points didn't draw a muzzy tag? Dang. Guess maybe I won't be hunting the Monroe next year, not with a tag in my pocket anyway. My grandfather-in-law has 22 points, so he couldn't possibly not draw a Monroe tag....I think...


----------

